# Cheating Husband



## natashajansen40 (Oct 22, 2021)

I wish I can explain how I feel! 

I wish I can explain what's going on in my mind and heart. 

My heart feels like a heavy stone I carry with me everyday. 

In 2012 I was 8 months pregnant with my first born a girl. My husband started sending messages to other ladies. After I found out he said he was sorry and I gave him another chance. 

In 2017 I found out my husband was seeing escort ladies I did leave him for 3 months. He and his family all made me take him bake and I did. 

Today I feel stupid! 

Now we are in 2021 and guess what he dit it again. Now he want me to forgive him again but I can't. 

I don't want to. Why must I forgive him so I can wait for cheat number 4? 

The problem is my husband does not want me working so without work or money I can leave. 

I can't afford a divorce or rent or food I have 2 children with him my girl and my boy. 

I have no idea wat to do I feel stuck. 

I have been sending out my cv but still I have not found a job. 

Please any advice?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't you have access to the bank accounts? THose are JOINT assets to your marriage, even if HE doesn't think so.
Get an attorney -- they will make sure you have adequate finances (alimony, child support, etc.).
You could try to contact a legal aid society, but I think you should be able to get a free 1/2 hour interview with a number of different divorce lawyers to get a better feel for things.
VERY good for you to try and get a job (make sure ALL of that goes into an account for just your expenses).


----------

